# water in maverick hpx-t hull



## trucha del mar (Apr 1, 2016)

Yamadog said:


> Made a very long run this weekend (motor break in period). After several stops to fish auto bilge came on. Have had water get into boat before but this was more than ever. I believe water is back flowing through bilge plumbing and into hull. Hull drafts a tad more with new motor which could be part of the issue here (had two stroke Yamaha 70 before). Anyone else had this issue before? should I valve the line or put some type of baffle on it?


I have heard of several HPX owners getting a lot of water in the bilge while under power due to water shooting up under the rubrail and entering through a gap or hole between the cap and the hull. Obviously, the spots to check out are the areas from the cockpit aft where spray is really being forced at high velocity up under the lip and rubrail. It sounds like the people who have had this problem have solved it by running a bead of 4200 or 5200 along that seam. Since you stated you made a long run, this may be what is happening. It looks like the difference in weight between the 2s and 4s 70hp is only about 30 pounds, so I would guess that potentially could have made the difference, but probably not.


----------



## Roy Lopez (Dec 21, 2016)

did you ever figure this out Yamadog? I'm getting water in the hull but not getting any water in the sponsons. I've sealed up the rub rail, crab well drain, bilge out port and plug fittings.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Roy Lopez said:


> did you ever figure this out Yamadog? I'm getting water in the hull but not getting any water in the sponsons. I've sealed up the rub rail, crab well drain, bilge out port and plug fittings.


You’re still having this issue Roy? Call me! I am pretty sure you are getting water in around the transom area under the cap or top of transom ad it will drain down into the hull and not the sponsons which are separate chambers. 
I do know if I stand on the bilge exit side (starboard side) the bilge hole will be under water and if there is no check valve you will get water flowing back into the hull through the bilge pump.


----------



## Roy Lopez (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks for info mac, ill let you know what I figure out !


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Roy Lopez said:


> Thanks for info mac, ill let you know what I figure out !


No problem, it drove me crazy for months until I finally figured it out. It was a couple of issues.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Take the rub rail off and check the seal between cap and hull. That was my problem. I didn't believe it until I saw it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

FlyBy said:


> Take the rub rail off and check the seal between cap and hull. That was my problem. I didn't believe it until I saw it.


Roy did that first thing after we spoke a few months ago. We are thinking it’s the livewell inlet or outlet because it gains water just sitting in the water for a while. Mine was only after running and ended up being a combination of rub rail seam, rear underside of rubrail at the stern corners, the gaps between cap and hull around the transom and not having a check valve on my bilge outlet hose.


----------



## Roy Lopez (Dec 21, 2016)

Ill find out the culprit come Thursday and ill let you know what I find. rub rail has already been sealed up so that only leaves a few more places. Ill keep everyone posted, I'm sure am not the only one to Google " water in maverick hull " .


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

If there's enough room above the height of the bilge pump fitting you can put a reverse loop in the hose to keep it from siphoning.


----------



## Yamadog (Oct 19, 2015)

I don’t kno which one really “fixed” it or if it was a combo of the two. Fix #1 putting a one way check valve on the bilge pump hose. Fix #2 a “flapper” style check valve on the back of the transom where the pipe for the hatch over flow drains out. All I know is I now get minimal water in the hull after fishing allll day long.


----------



## Roy Lopez (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks for the info Yamadog!


----------



## Rburling (Apr 30, 2018)

Yamadog, I know this post is a month and a half old, but hope you are still looking. For your Fix #2 above, are you talking about the flapper that is installed where I've got the photo circled? (port side of transom) I'm getting a good bit of water in and am trying to find a way to seal this up (I think/hope I've narrowed it down to this point for water intrusion). Pulled the flapper out this weekend and it was held in with a rubber seal with the flapper screwed to it. The seal was bent out of round so the flapper doesn't seal against it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

FlyBy said:


> If there's enough room above the height of the bilge pump fitting you can put a reverse loop in the hose to keep it from siphoning.


There’s not


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Rburling said:


> Yamadog, I know this post is a month and a half old, but hope you are still looking. For your Fix #2 above, are you talking about the flapper that is installed where I've got the photo circled? (port side of transom) I'm getting a good bit of water in and am trying to find a way to seal this up (I think/hope I've narrowed it down to this point for water intrusion). Pulled the flapper out this weekend and it was held in with a rubber seal with the flapper screwed to it. The seal was bent out of round so the flapper doesn't seal against it.


On these hulls I think it’s a combination of issues because mine and several guys I spoke with had leaks that got better but kept sealing things up until almost zero water gets in. Roy’s main issue was the livewell fittings, mine was mostly rubrail. The one place water still gets in on mine is the bilge pump exit but only if I tip the boat and it sucks a little water in. I need to install a check valve on it somehow.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> There’s not


Figured so. I moved my fitting to the side of the boat as far forward as I could reach and when I'm on the poling platform without someone up front the water line is just below the fitting.


----------



## Yamadog (Oct 19, 2015)

Rburling said:


> Yamadog, I know this post is a month and a half old, but hope you are still looking. For your Fix #2 above, are you talking about the flapper that is installed where I've got the photo circled? (port side of transom) I'm getting a good bit of water in and am trying to find a way to seal this up (I think/hope I've narrowed it down to this point for water intrusion). Pulled the flapper out this weekend and it was held in with a rubber seal with the flapper screwed to it. The seal was bent out of round so the flapper doesn't seal against it.


The pipe that I put the flap valve on is the bare exposed drain pipe on the starboard side of the transom. You can see it in the picture because the motor is in the way.


----------



## Rburling (Apr 30, 2018)

Yamadog said:


> The pipe that I put the flap valve on is the bare exposed drain pipe on the starboard side of the transom. You can see it in the picture because the motor is in the way.


Thx. I know the pipe your talking about. Need to do some more have to do some investigating then. Been getting a lot of water in lately and it’s driving me crazy!


----------



## Rburling (Apr 30, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> On these hulls I think it’s a combination of issues because mine and several guys I spoke with had leaks that got better but kept sealing things up until almost zero water gets in. Roy’s main issue was the livewell fittings, mine was mostly rubrail. The one place water still gets in on mine is the bilge pump exit but only if I tip the boat and it sucks a little water in. I need to install a check valve on it somehow.


Ok. That gives me good guidance on where to keep looking and sealing. Appreciate the help. Any idea where I could get a schematic to figure out where all the holes and hoses route to? I can always trace them if not.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Rburling said:


> Ok. That gives me good guidance on where to keep looking and sealing. Appreciate the help. Any idea where I could get a schematic to figure out where all the holes and hoses route to? I can always trace them if not.


What year is your hull?


----------



## Rburling (Apr 30, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What year is your hull?


It’s a 2004 Mirage HPX-T 17’


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Rburling said:


> It’s a 2004 Mirage HPX-T 17’


Mine is hull 10 so we both have basically the same hull. Here are a few areas to seal:
Remove rub rail and seal the cap to hull joint behind it.
Install the rubrail and seal the bottom lip all the way around with black silicone. (The rear corners cup water and funnel it directly into the rear pods that are foam filled and separate chambers from the rest of the hull)
Install stainless Gemlux garboard drains on the rear outside corners of both pods and drain because I promise you have water in them, some guys get a gallon or more out of each. 
Seal the gaps under the cap around the transom.
Check valve on starboard bilge outlet hose. 
New plugs for hull and livewell. 
Remove and seal all fasteners on recessed trim tabs and transducer mounting screws.


----------



## Rburling (Apr 30, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Mine is hull 10 so we both have basically the same hull. Here are a few areas to seal:
> Remove rub rail and seal the cap to hull joint behind it.
> Install the rubrail and seal the bottom lip all the way around with black silicone. (The rear corners cup water and funnel it directly into the rear pods that are foam filled and separate chambers from the rest of the hull)
> Install stainless Gemlux garboard drains on the rear outside corners of both pods and drain because I promise you have water in them, some guys get a gallon or more out of each.
> ...


Thank you! I’ll get to work on it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Rburling said:


> Thank you! I’ll get to work on it.


No problem! I used 3m5200 on everything but under the lip of the rubrail.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

grayfly said:


> Signed up to follow this. I have a 2016 hpx-t and just noticed last weekend that I had water in my live well. I tightened down the pipe in the live well and helped some but not entirely. Boat is down in Corpus so i'll have to look more closely when i get back. Did you resolve your issue?


Your hull is build a little differently, you probably knew that. Not to say the problems may not be similar between the two.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

grayfly said:


> Yes I do but the issue sounded familiar so hopefully it's a simple solution on my end.


Roy Lopez (post on the first page of this thread) had livewell issues as well. Maybe he will chime in. If I remember, his was leaking between the livewell pickup and livewell but was causing water to get in the hull.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

trucha del mar said:


> I have heard of several HPX owners getting a lot of water in the bilge while under power due to water shooting up under the rubrail and entering through a gap or hole between the cap and the hull. Obviously, the spots to check out are the areas from the cockpit aft where spray is really being forced at high velocity up under the lip and rubrail. It sounds like the people who have had this problem have solved it by running a bead of 4200 or 5200 along that seam. Since you stated you made a long run, this may be what is happening. It looks like the difference in weight between the 2s and 4s 70hp is only about 30 pounds, so I would guess that potentially could have made the difference, but probably not.


Had that problem with a 17T a few years ago.


----------



## Alec Smith (Jan 11, 2019)

Any of you have problem with the livewell automatically filling up? I also have an 04 HPXT


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Alec Smith said:


> Any of you have problem with the livewell automatically filling up? I also have an 04 HPXT


There’s only two plugs in it so it’s one of those leaking.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Look on that livewell to see how your water pick-up is set up since that will be where the water is coming from... Do you have a seacock or valve between your scoop (if it has one) and the hose that fills your well? If not then it probably needs one positioned where you can easily turn it on or off. If you don't have access to where that water pick up is then things will get much more complicated and you'll need to check in with the folks who built it...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

lemaymiami said:


> Look on that livewell to see how your water pick-up is set up since that will be where the water is coming from... Do you have a seacock or valve between your scoop (if it has one) and the hose that fills your well? If not then it probably needs one positioned where you can easily turn it on or off. If you don't have access to where that water pick up is then things will get much more complicated and you'll need to check in with the folks who built it...


They don’t have a seacock, it’s the same hull as mine. It has a bump in the port side of the tunnel wall with 5 1/8” holes that fill the livewell and you plug the inside with a cam plug. The other one is a tube that goes straight down to drain and it also takes a plug.


----------



## hookset (Jun 11, 2018)

I’m having an awful lot of water come out when I pull drain plus. The previous owner told me it’s because of the wet launch, but it seems like it’s more than that. My hull is a 2013.


----------



## Speckled Rat Poon (Jun 16, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Mine is hull 10 so we both have basically the same hull. Here are a few areas to seal:
> Remove rub rail and seal the cap to hull joint behind it.
> Install the rubrail and seal the bottom lip all the way around with black silicone. (The rear corners cup water and funnel it directly into the rear pods that are foam filled and separate chambers from the rest of the hull)
> Install stainless Gemlux garboard drains on the rear outside corners of both pods and drain because I promise you have water in them, some guys get a gallon or more out of each.
> ...


I also own a '10 and have noticed water in the bilge area when running...then it seems to dissipate. I'm pretty sure I have a little bit in the sponsons and am considering the best way to drain those. The Gemlux garboard drains is probably the right thing to do. I'd love to know what Maverick says about all this also?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Speckled Rat Poon said:


> I also own a '10 and have noticed water in the bilge area when running...then it seems to dissipate. I'm pretty sure I have a little bit in the sponsons and am considering the best way to drain those. The Gemlux garboard drains is probably the right thing to do. I'd love to know what Maverick says about all this also?


They don’t care about you unless you have a new one. I have spoken to Skip and the other guy (forgot his hispanic name) and they were pretty rude and short with me when I was just asking for schematics so I could locate the aluminum deck plates to mount my platform to. 
Mine stopped.


----------

